# Huntington Creek - Left Fork



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I decided to take a trip up Huntington Canyon and fish the left hand fork. I have not fished it since 2009 and then there was the Seely fire in 2012 that pretty much destroyed the whole river system and I haven't fished a stream since then.

I got to the forks campground just after 8:00 and opened the back of the truck to get my stuff out. It was one of those senior moments when I realized that I had left my fishing vest home. I had a size 14 bead head hares ear on my pole but no split shots but I decided to give it a try anyway. The flow in the river was about 60 CFS so it was very fishable and the water is pretty clear. I fished for a couple of hours and picked up four cutthroats and four browns, all of the fish were between 6" and 13" long. It's been so long since I fished a stream that I almost had to retrieve a couple of the six inchers from the bushes.:smile:

The river has changed so much from the fire with all of the fallen trees and log jams it was like fishing it for the first time. The river is a lot more difficult to fish because of the fallen trees, plus I'm ten years older. 

The good thing is that there a lot of new trees and brush so the forest is starting to heal up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love that stretch of stream. Not too shabby for not having a vest!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Pretty Country.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Nature always wears the colors of the spirit. So beautiful


----------

